# Conversor 220/380 50Hz



## icaro8 (Mar 30, 2007)

Estoy buscando información o un circuito para construirme un conversor de 220/50hz monofásico a 3 x 380/220 50 Hz trifásico la potencia que busco manejar  es más o menos 3-5 hp.

Saludos.


----------



## jose alfredo gonzalez mej (Abr 20, 2007)

Icaro  en primer lugar  se debe tener en cuenta  que realizar este proyecto seria de un elevado costó  y  tiempo  con la poca experiencia que poseo le puedo dar los siguientes consejos:

1/  si la alimentación que tiene es  a 220 volt monofasica esto quiere decir que esta proviene de un transformador conectado en estrella   y que simplemente seria cuestión de buscar las otras dos fases para conectar el motor a 380 volt   

 2/si  no puede  hacer lo primero  yo en su lugar mandaría   a rebobinar el motor  para voltaje monofasico a 220 volt. Lo  más probable es que no quede con la misma potencia  pero el motor quedara a 3600 rpm  y si le añade un reductor talves   pueda trabajarlo.

3/ si quiere realizar el proyecto que usted penso desde un comienzo  lo primero que tiene que tener en cuenta es que debe utilizar un transformador como elevador   alimentando el primario con 220 volt y sacando en el secundario 380 volt y que la corriente en el primario cuando  trabaje el sistema  será   un 173%  mas alta que en el secundario  y si además añadimos   que el secundario  va a alimentar  un sistema trifasico la corriente en el primario y el secundario aumentara aun mas    y como estamos hablando de una potencia elevada  5hp  el transformador  seria muy costoso por favor cotice el costó del mismo  y si decide seguir en su  proyecto yo le puedo dar una idea....................................

NOTA: recuerde también  que en el  arranque de un motor su corriente nominal puede  subir hasta 7 veces.
PÍENSELO BIEN....................................


----------



## El nombre (Abr 21, 2007)

Transformar y elevar de esa forma genera muchas pérdidas.
Seguramente ( en esas potencias) el motor marcará 220/380. Lo mejor es un variador de Frecuencia entrada 220 monf salida 220 trifásica. 

¿ Fabricarlo? uff! Es como reinventar la pólvora.

Si deseas amentar la  tensión le aplicas un autotransformador trifásico y a correr.

Saludos


----------



## mustangV8 (Abr 21, 2007)

El problema es que más alla de conseguir la tensión lo que se tiene que lograr es el desfasaje de 120º entre lineas.


----------



## El nombre (Abr 21, 2007)

Eso se consigue con un simple condensador. El Problema es la perdida de potencia.

Saludos


----------



## Etrius (Jul 31, 2007)

La solución mas sencilla y que he utilizado, es colocar un variador entrada monofasica 220, salida trifasica 220 y luego un transformador 220 a 380.

Mucho cuidado con el transformador y sobredimensionalo muchisimo, vamos que si lo pones del doble de la potencia que necesitas mejor que mejor.


----------



## akilacharito (Jun 1, 2010)

Por cierto, ¿Alguien sabría decirme lo que consume en kWh un trafo con entrada a 220V, salida a 380V y de 220KVA?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 1, 2010)

Eso dependerá de la carga , pero digamos que a *plena* carga será 220KW , habría que hacerle la corrección del factor de potencia (coseno de fi) que andará alrededor de 0,8.

Saludos


----------



## cliche (Jun 1, 2010)

3 hp.
3*760(Aprox)=2280 (W)/220=10.36 * 3 = 31.09 (A)

ya. haber vamo deribando las ganas de hacer esto.

*para empezar si tienes una conexion (Empalme) monofasico con 220V nominales. te faltan dos faces con = caracteristicas.

* para aumentar a 380. deberas diseñar un conversor alterna a alterna del tipo elevador. sin dispositivos resistivos para no disipar potencia. (principio de conversores potenciales)

* Un conversor con tal potencia. teniendo dos fases que lo mas probable es que no cuentes. con una corriente nomilas para nada despreciable. es traducido en un ALTO costo.

* Da = como conectes el motor recomiendo estrella. para partir mas lento si es que el motor es del tipo  380/660 estrella. 

*solucion conseguete. con tu proveedor de Electricidad un empalme trifasico y listo. coneta tu motor libremente. 

Saludos....


----------



## AcoranTf (Jun 1, 2010)

El nombre dijo:


> Transformar y elevar de esa forma genera muchas pérdidas.
> Seguramente ( en esas potencias) el motor marcará 220/380. Lo mejor es un variador de Frecuencia entrada 220 monf salida 220 trifásica.
> 
> ¿ Fabricarlo? uff! Es como reinventar la pólvora.
> ...



Esta es la mejor respuesta de todas las de este tema y mas exacta. Por contra no consigo entender en que idioma esta redactada la de cliche, ya que todo lo que dice es incorrecto.

Saludos.


----------

